# Where to buy Lipo batteries?



## Flora (May 24, 2017)

]Lipo batteries are also used to drones, RC cars, FPV and some other RC industries, if you want to buy one or more Lipo batteries, you can buy batteries online, it is a easy and useful way, and you’d better chose a right brand, because Poor quality Lipo batteries are not very safe, they maybe destroy your machine or hurt you, so a high quality and brand Lipo battery is very important. If you are a RC hobby or drone, FPV lovers, I recommend you can buy batteries on the Gens &tattu . this is a famous Lipo battery shop, their batteries are famous in rc field. here are some reviews website about their battery, such as oscarliang, rcdevotee etc.


----------



## Joyyer (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks, Flora, you're awesome, your advice is important for me.


----------



## Psychron (Sep 26, 2017)

I've got several different brands sold by several different vendors. I've got turnigy 2200's I've got Lumineer 2250's, I've got some brands from flite test.. orange batteries they were selling with the smaller stuff and those are working great after 2 years of use and some 5100 mah batteries that I got from VenomPower.. They are Iris branded and they say for drones, but you can use them on anything that needs up to 40 amps of continuous power.

The point is, You can buy them anywhere. I prefer to look for bundle deals where a 20 dollar battery pack is sold for 15 dollars in a pack of four. They are always great, and I've had no issues with them whatsoever. I will typically look for them on Amazon.

-Dan


----------

